# diet help



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

help i have ibs consapation dead bad all i eat makeing it bad milk defo will salads up set me stomic and one have problems with them help plaese


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

if you can handle fruit, try eating a whole bunch of grapes, or a whole bunch of watermelon - having too much should cause a bowel movement. Also, you can try putting about a teaspoong of ground ginger into a cup of hot water and drinking - this can stimulate digestion.good luck!Meagan


----------



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

megflyin said:


> if you can handle fruit, try eating a whole bunch of grapes, or a whole bunch of watermelon - having too much should cause a bowel movement. Also, you can try putting about a teaspoong of ground ginger into a cup of hot water and drinking - this can stimulate digestion.good luck!Meagan


thanyk you so much


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

scarlet said:


> help i have ibs consapation dead bad all i eat makeing it bad milk defo will salads up set me stomic and one have problems with them help plaese


Depending if your stomach can handle it you can try prunes or almonds they work well for me. But you will also need to increase fluids like water to help with flushing out. If you are constantly struggling with this I would suggest you seek advice from a naturopath who can help you with your digestion and suggest foods that will work for you. I had to change my eating habits and it worked great. Good luck. Let us know what is working for you.


----------



## ruyhwong1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been trying to diet for months but on Result. I have been take cortislim for the 3 weeks. I have seen good result in weight loss, I have lost 5 pounds. I'm a huge fan of the cortislim.Read More: http://allnutri.com/pid7984/cortislim.aspx


----------



## ruyhwong1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been trying to diet for months but on Result. I have been take cortislim for the 3 weeks. I have seen good result in weight loss, I have lost 5 pounds. I'm a huge fan of the cortislim.Read More: http://allnutri.com/pid7984/cortislim.aspx


----------



## joe1980 (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to have chronic constipation but I don't anymore sense I've been cleansing for 2 years. Since I started taking cleansing products I no longer have constipation. I used to eat meat, dairy, and processed foods. I currently only eat fruits, vegetables, and nuts. From my experiences all the illnesses I had before I started cleansing have been reduced. From my research, cleansing can get rid of every sickness including IBS. I currently hardly get sick anymore. I hardly get headaches, colds, sore throats, and every other common ailment. Cleansing will defiently help your IBS.


----------



## joe1980 (Oct 27, 2007)

I forget to say the cleansing product I've been taking and it is the Ultimate Cleanse by Natures Secret.


----------

